# Date and Rate for 2004?



## JenniferW

Please post your date, rate and where you found it so we can have good data on what people are finding.

It seems like some discounts have come out and are good, but it's hit or miss. 

I see several other posts that touch on this topic, but it would be nice to have it in 1 place : )

Jenn


----------



## paracelsus

HRH Garden View
8/10/04 = $189.00 (Entertainment rate)
8/11/04 = $189.00 (Entertainment rate)
8/12/04 = $189.00 (Entertainment rate)
8/13/04 = $199.20 (AAA rate)


----------



## Puffy2

February 27, 28, 29th 2004
Portofino Bay Club Floor
$341.00 plus tax AAA rate
Told NO entertainment rates available for club rooms.

Rack rate was $409.00 plus tax. 
We have 3 adults in the room so they charge about $23.00 extra per day for the extra adult making our rate $364.00 plus tax per night with the  AAA rate.


----------



## antmaril

Royal Pacific - Waterview Room
February 16 - 20, 2004 
$149 through hotelkingdom.com


----------



## dorisdvu

Portofino Bay - Gardenview room $372 3-26-3-28-2004
No AAA, Entertainment or Fan Club discount available.


----------



## Candice30

june 28-july 02 $168/night standard RPR
from 1-800-be-a-star


----------



## pathubia

HRH Garden View    2 Rooms

     January 16-19          $149.00        Annual Passholder Rate

(can't wait)

Patty

(just checked my dates with hotelkingdom.com and they are $141.75 per night, dont know if I will change my ressies, but its a $48 difference)


----------



## Mercy

HRH
Aug. 15, 16, 17 2004
$134.00+tax
ET Rate


----------



## antmaril

Dorisdvu:

I just checked your dates of 3-26-04 to 3-28-04 at Portofino Bay on hotelkingdom.com and a gardenview room is coming up at $229.01 per night.  You might want to check it out.  That is quite a savings over $372.


----------



## JenniferW

Thanks for posting, I keep reading trough so many other threads and I was trying to make a list and it got confusing. I want to go next year again and not very picky when, but was thinking about Feb, the discounts are key. I called yesterday with not much luck, but hotelkingdom.com looks the best so far.

Jenn


----------



## dorisdvu

> _Originally posted by antmaril _
> *Dorisdvu:
> 
> I just checked your dates of 3-26-04 to 3-28-04 at Portofino Bay on hotelkingdom.com and a gardenview room is coming up at $229.01 per night.  You might want to check it out.  That is quite a savings over $372. *



Yes I noticed that.  I was debating on whether or not to hold out for discounts.  Does the Portofino have a program where they meet or beat rates?  I'm thinking no.


----------



## antmaril

I don't think they will match the price you get on hotelkingdom.com 

I, too, was waiting for discounts, but it didn't happen, so I decided to go with hotelkingdom.com  I don't think I'm going to find a rate to beat that price.  

Good luck!


----------



## wdwphanatic

... for President's Day weekend. We'll be staying for 4 nights at the HRH in a garden-view room w/2 queens for $141.75/night plus tax... Not bad compared with the $249/night rack rate. Judging from the Entertainment rates I've seen so far for 2004, this seems pretty comparable. Wish the 2003 prices would come back!!!!! 

Good luck to everyone,
Sarah


----------



## jalex0831

June 16-21 entertainment rate RPR waterview 189.00 standard 144.00.


----------



## bjakmom

HRH  Jan 16 - 19, 2004

Here's what I've been quoted:

Pool view - ent rate - $192./16th & 17th - $144./18th

Garden view - ent rate - $ 176./16th,17th - $134./18th

Garden view - hotelkingdom - $ 141.75 all 3 nights

Club level - AAA $247.20/night

Club level - hotelkingdom $216.75/night

Pathubia - we'll be at HRH the same time! - we have a cabana each day - we'll be a large group and I'll probably be carrying around my new granddaughter (she'll be the most beautiful 5 mos old at the pool, of course - I'm just a little biased!!) - stop and say hi   - my big kids are always teasing me about my "Disney friends"!!


----------



## ear_poppin

February 3rd RPR standard (weekday )     $ 119  ET rate

and 

October   19th HRH garden  ( weekday)     $ 162 ET rate 

October   29th RPR standard (weekend)    $ 168  ET rate  



Little disappointed the discounts were not deaper. I booked as I was prepared to pay that rate but I will be looking around to see if the rates come down with other agencies nearer the time.

Denise


----------



## CindyKansas

March 14, 15, and 16th RPR standard view $168 ET rate


----------



## AspiringCindy

HRH  Aug. 16-20

Deluxe Room- $169/night ET rate


----------



## christianweecare

Portofino Dec. 2, 2004--$155 standard, Dec. 3, 2004--$199 for the weekend.


----------



## SpideyHulk24

HRH 08/01-08/04/04

$203 a night pool view....

But I'm thinking of changing dates.


----------



## AlexandNessa

Spidey, Spidey, what kind of rate is that?  Exercise patience, my friend, patience!  We are planning a May trip, and I'm refusing to book until AP rates come out.  All DISers together!


----------



## brooke1

RPR MAY 28 AND 29 = 168.00
       MAY 30 AND 31=  144.00

         STANDARD ROOM


----------



## momtokendantom

Rates are for HRH, garden view

January 31 - no ENT rate available AAA- rate of $176
February 1 & 2 ENT rate $134.

Michelle in MA


----------



## threeboysmom

Royal Pacific Resort.........May 29 - June 6, 2004

$168 ENT rate for weekend
$144 ENT rate for weekdays

We're seriously thinking about dropping 4 of these nights and staying offsite.


----------



## SpideyHulk24

AlexandNessa-

LOL!!!!! I actually let it cancel. I can't see myself paying that either.....so they reduce the entertainment rates, offer aph rates, or I change dates!!!!


----------



## AlexandNessa

Good for you, Spidey!  It sounds like some on the boards are disappointed in the rates and are cutting their stays or considering an off-site stay (staying onsite is no longer cheaper than buying FOTL and staying off-site @ these rates!).  I'm hoping the views of the few on this board reflect that of the many, and UO sees a lot of last minute cancellations, be it partial or whole trip. THEN, maybe maybe some better rates will open up because they'll realize they overestimated demand at the current pricing levels.


----------



## LadyRose

RPR = Standard 2 rooms - 8 people

December 31st $197 =AAA (We might drop this, I can think of alot I can do with $400 for 1 night. 
January 1,2004 = $164.25 Hotel Kingdom
January 2nd = $126.75 Hotel Kingdom
January 3rd = $126.75 Hotel Kingdom

We saved TONS by booking with hptelkingdom as there was only the AAA discount available for our dates. I have been on pins and needles waiting to catch a break, and thank goodness we did. I would have a hard time paying $1700 for 4 nights hotel.
Now, what I am to do with December 31st?
What close offsite hotel would be good? I figured it wouldn't hurt us to lose FOTL that day, it will probably be a mad house anyways, and it is traveling day for some of our party, getting to the hotel around 1pm.
Thanks for any advice you might have!!


----------



## ruddydvc

April 30, May 1 RPR Standard room $169 through Hotel Kingdom.  Lowes stated these dates are booked up at all hotels because of a convention, although Hotel Kingdom seems to have rooms.


----------



## lgaston

RPR -AUGUST 7-21

1st week: 344$ for 8 nights
2nd week: 304$ for 6 nights

was told that there was an event on the first week. that's why the price is higher.

FAN rate will come out eventually


----------



## antmaril

Lgaston:

I'm confused by your post.  These rates seem too high to be per night rates, but are, obviously, too low to be for the entire stay.   Can you clarify please.

Thank you.


----------



## jaysue

Jan 23/24 $141.75 HRH Garden View via hotelkingdom.com


----------



## mattkatie7

April 9-20,Hard Rock, 249. for kid suite.I am a Plat Loews and I booked the room in June and received a upgrade for standard rate at that time.


----------



## lgaston

> _Originally posted by antmaril _
> *Lgaston:
> 
> I'm confused by your post.  These rates seem too high to be per night rates, but are, obviously, too low to be for the entire stay.   Can you clarify please.
> 
> Thank you. *



Oops sorry. I forgot to mention it is for Club level and the price is per night.


----------



## essmom

HRH 3/20-3/26 gardenview $151.20 via hotel kingdom. YEA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## karebear1

PBH- deluxe pool view- January 16 & 17 for $186.75  via hotelkingdom.com
THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR POSTING WHERE TO GET THE GOOD DEALS!


----------



## SpideyHulk24

Great info. Keep those rates coming!


----------



## NTDIANE

RPH AUG 28- $152.00 AUG 29- $119.00 WITH THE ENT. RATE THRU
188 BE-A-STAR.

DIANE


----------



## AlexandNessa

March 24-30, PBH Deluxe, $199.19, http://www.hotelkingdom.com

I am thrilled with this rate since the ENT rate last year was $180 and the Fan club was $230 during this time in 2003.  However, would have preferred to go in May, but we were flexible with our plans to save a little $ (Rates for our dates in May were $249 per night).

I am still waiting for APH rates, as I can always cancel these ressies for $10 if something better comes along.

For those interested in March dates (I checked most of March), here they were for hotelkingdom:

RPR:  $151.20 Garden, $167.20 Water View
HRH:  $151.20 Garden (not sure why it's the same as RPR?), $231.20 Club
PBH: $183.21 Garden, $199.12 Deluxe

P.S.  I got my confirmation # immediately.  (First my reference # in one e-mail, then a second e-mail with tracking and confirmation #).  Am I all set, or do I have to wait for an e-mail from PBH?


----------



## SpideyHulk24

You are all set. You may not get the email from PBH since you booked through hotelkingdom. But your rates are killer!!!!!


----------



## JBrig

$189.00 HRH standard room through Hotel Kingdom February 27th.

Reservation desk at 1-800-beastar says there will not be an ent. rate offered on that date so I don't need to call back.

Does this make sense?  Has anyone else reserved that night with ent. card?  Should I keep callling back?


----------



## AlexandNessa

Thanks, Spidey.  I called PBH directly because I couldn't believe the rate.  I asked, "Are you sure I didn't just book a Bay View?"  They said nope!  I had received a Deluxe with a King Bed as requested.  Awesome!  (It was a bit confusing because Hotelkingdom lists the room as "Deluxe View.")

JBrig, I checked your dates on HotelKingdom, and it looks like your rate gets better the longer you stay.  Sorry.     Maybe Fan club rates will be better (if they are EVER released).  Good luck!


----------



## JBrig

Thanks, Alexandnessa.....I'll keep you posted!


----------



## 4greatboys

I booked HRH $120 a night in June 2004. I wonder if the AP rates will be any lower? None of the discount rates for that date were out yet when I called.


----------



## Candice30

4greatboys:  when in june 04 are you going.  i got a terrible rate for late june to RPR.  the kids won't be out of school until late june which is why i chose my dates (06/28-07/02) and my rate was $168.  am i going at a peak time?


----------



## 4greatboys

Candice we are going the beginning of June but the rate I found for the RPR was $169 so it looks like the RPR is moving up in price. Sept 2002 we stayed there for $129 a night. And yes the end of June is probably getting close to peak.Why dont you check rates for HRH, they might be lower.


----------



## threeboysmom

Deena, I'm curious - what rate is your $120 rate for HRH?  That is lower than what we paid last year with entertainment rate ($125).  We're booked right now at Royal Pacific, but may change my mind if the price is lower.  Plus, the kids want to stay at Hard Rock again.


----------



## TinkerbellTracy

HotelKingdom Rate: 1/1/04 186.75, 1/2/04 141.75 !!!!!


----------



## LoriKutchey

I just checked hotelkingdom and I should have booked with them yesterday for my date in June.  June l8th @ Royal Pacific yesterday was l69.00 and today it's 219.00!! So I checked out 
www.quickbook.com and they want 199.00.  I ended up just calling 1800beastar and was quoted the entertainment rate of 176.00. So I guess I'll have to be buying the entertainment book now.  No FAN club rates out either!  But I'm happy with the entertainment price.


----------



## SpideyHulk24

Great rates!


----------



## disney4us2002

We are early planners, lol.  I called regarding a HRH stay for Dec 2004 and was quoted $134+tax thru the Ent rate.  Is this pretty good?  The rack rate was quite a bit higher.

Thanks for any insight.


----------



## JessicaR

> _Originally posted by disney4us2002 _
> *We are early planners, lol.  I called regarding a HRH stay for Dec 2004 and was quoted $134+tax thru the Ent rate.  Is this pretty good?  The rack rate was quite a bit higher.
> 
> Thanks for any insight. *



Yes, thats a very good rate...congrats!


----------



## SpideyHulk24

Too bad I can't get that rate in August. At least not the first part.


----------



## Motherfletcher

RPR pool view $129/APH, 12/21/03.


----------



## 4greatboys

> _Originally posted by threeboysmom _
> *Deena, I'm curious - what rate is your $120 rate for HRH?  That is lower than what we paid last year with entertainment rate ($125).  We're booked right now at Royal Pacific, but may change my mind if the price is lower.  Plus, the kids want to stay at Hard Rock again. *



sorry I didnt get a chance to answer you sooner--the boys and I took a quick trip to Disney. That rate was on Hotelkingdom but its not there now. The rooms state $239    I have no idea why the price is different. I called today and there were ent rates for RPR but not for HRH June 4, 5 & 6. No AP rates out for those dates yet either.


----------



## *Fantasia*

Jan 1-6 2004  HRH $249...NO DISCOUNT!


----------



## MickeyMagic

RPR 1-2-04 $129 APH and RPR 1-4-04 $99 APH - booked online at www.loewshotels.com

Finally got a decent rate for 1-2-04 and the rate for 1-4-04 is GREAT!!!


----------



## essmom

Fantasia= Hotel Kingdom has your dates for $175.21 for gardenview. That would save you $75 a night. I booked with hotel kingdom for a savingsa of $50 a night. let me know what you think.


----------



## *Fantasia*

Thanks essmom.  If I book tru there and then later shorten my stay to 3 nights instead of 5 nights, will that be a problem, will they charge me for changing the dates?  Thanks.

I am still debating whether to stay at HRH for the whole entire stay or split it with HRH and Disney resort.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## essmom

Not sure- I know they charge$10 if you cancel but I would call and ask.


----------



## RescueRanger

Woo Hoo!  I just booked my first stay on-site.  We will be renting a home for a week but I decided to add a one night stay onto the beginning of the trip at RPR.  We got standard view for $144 p/n on May 30 with the entertainment rate.  FOTL here we come!


----------



## MickeyMagic

HRH for 3/18/04 - 3/20/04 at $187 FAN club rate - booked online at www.loewshotels.com using code of FAN.  This saves me a few bucks over the ENT rate.


----------



## n2mm

Took RPH for $157 FAN club rate for April 28-29 (one night before heading to WDW).  Could probably get the ENT rate for less, but considering the cost of the book and the FAN club is free, will probably stay with this rate.


----------



## maggiew

I got the Portofino Bay Hotel for $170 Bayview ($155 garden view was also available) using the Entertainment Rate for August 16 - 20th, 2004.

No rooms available at Royal Pacific.

Maggie


----------



## RyGuy

Staying at HRH  January 9-11. Only paying $99/night thanks to my awesome hook up!


----------



## Motherfletcher

Gotta learn them hook-ups!


----------



## paracelsus

I just changed my HRH garden room reservation for 8/10/04 to 8/14/04 from an Entertainment rate of $189/night to the Fan Club rate of $187/night.  It's not a big change, but I just wanted to let everyone know what the latest rate is.


----------



## RyGuy

I'm now staying at PBH in a Villa suite for the price of a Deluxe room $209 (FLO Rate).  Hopefully I will be able to get that $99 rate again for my next trip to HRH.


----------



## mainelyj

May 13, 2004 - $162 Hard Rock Hotel
May 14, 2004 - $192 Hard Rock Hotel
Both are entertainment rates for standard room.  uuugh.


----------



## bjakmom

Dec 3rd and 4th  - RP  stnd $142.00 fan club rate (ent was 153.-)
FYI - waterview was 157.- fan club


----------



## mad4themouse

After reading thru this thread, I decided to check the Loews site for my dates (7/15-7/18/2004).

The rates for PBH, 2Q, Garden View were $202/night with the FanClub rate.  That was $27/night lower than the HotelKingdom rate that I had reserved at earlier this year.  Even a Bay View at $217/night was a better rate.

So, I canceled the HotelKingdom ressie and we're now booked for 3 nights with a Bay View for less than I would have spent to have a Garden View!

I also feel a little better dealing directly with Loews instead of using a middleman.  Now all I have to do is find my Fan Club and Loews First Cards!

Thank you, everyone!


----------



## Uno

Currently have $152.00/nt for 8/20 & 8/21/04 at RPR w/the Entertainment card.


----------



## RAIDERMOM

I checked rates for Hard Rock for June 26-July2 and was quoted Fan Club rate of 187.00 per night.


----------



## christianweecare

So is there any rhyme or reason to the different discount rates for 2004? Which seem to be offering the better rates? ENT, FAN, or other?


----------



## scottygirl

RPR Jan 14-16 ENT rate $119.00 per nite


----------



## essmom

I think it depends on the time that you are going. Higher traffic times don't have as good rates as lower traffic times. AS for my date of March 20-March 26 the ENT rate is $202 and fan club $187. I got an even better rate on hotel kingdom for $151.20 when they were having an awesome sale-over 40% off rack room rates!!!


----------



## Loudbmw

Portofino 8/15/04 to 8/18/04 - $155 plus tax, Garden View Room.  
Fan Club was quoted as $187 plus tax.

Royal Pacific was not available for those dates.

Lou


----------



## magicmouse2

RPR $169 April 28- May 5 via ~ Hotel Kingdom 
What happened to AP rates  ?


----------



## IMGONNABE40!

I'm bummed.  Dec. 19-23 HRH poolview $179 Fan Club!  We stayed comparable dates last year and our e-rate was $135!  I hope I can get a better rate before that trip comes around.  Why Oh why didn't I book it in November when everyone was getting those great e-rates?!  Someone please tell me the AP rates are not out yet.


----------



## Eclpz314

Boy, I can relate to that.  I've been waiting for fan club rates for RPR club level for 10 days in July.  So far, all I've been seeing is $319 a night with or without the code.....bad sign . I DID look at the Universal Vacations thing using the fan club and it gives a $400+ discount for the land and $200+ for the air part.  I haven't been able to figure out the exact room cost doing it that way because it combines air/hotel as one price.  I'm a Lowe's Gold member and am still trying to figure out what kind of "Suite Upgrade" would be included.  It was almost easier planning last year's trip before I knew of all the discount possibilities...now I don't want to miss out on any choices!  lol     5 degrees outside today so it's a good day to stay in and plan for Florida some more!


----------



## dorisdvu

I have 2 rooms booked at PBH thru Hotel Kingdom.  Will I still get the "goodies" as a Loews First member?


----------



## cujochurch

May 17 & 18 2004 Portofino Bay Entertainment rate garden view $186 a night.


----------



## maryeabq

HRH  May 25-27 $162.00 Ent


----------



## tiberius

RPR May 30 and 31 $144 Entertainment

I was also quoted Annual Pass Rate of $146 for these nights.

Is there any reason I might want to reconsider and go with the Annual Pass rate instead?


----------



## Fred20

I am suprised that you have been quoted an AP rate !!

I have an ENT rate of $216.00 per night for PBH in early May and am waiting to see if an AP rate will be released for those dates as I am hoping to get the room for considerably less than the ENT rate

I was under the impression that AP rates weren't released until a couple of months beforehand


----------



## threeboysmom

Fred - I just found out today that AP rates are out now for May.  Call or check online today!!


----------



## tiberius

Fred--I was surprised, too. I mentioned to the clerk when she thought the annual pass rates might be available and she told me that there was one available already.


----------



## Fred20

Have just checked the web-site and I am still being quoted $216.00 per night although it now shows as AP rate rather than ENT rate

I guess in all probabilities this is likely to be the lowest rate available - I was hoping for a rate nearer $150 - $160 which means I might have to see if I can pick up the 7 nights at HRH cheaper

This years rates certainly make last year seem like a bargain - I had HRH last year for $130.00 on an ENT rate

Oh well never mind !!


----------



## judirain

HRH deluxe room standard view 191.20 per night May 12-15


----------



## RyGuy

judirain,


What discount did you use to get that rate?


----------



## pattievers

It seems like they are lowering them with less and less lead time. 

We booked RPR for a stay just after New Years.  When I checked, a few weeks before we left, the HR had dropped $30 since I booked, so we switched (We stayed at the RPR the beggining of the trip). 

I am going to book my May trip, and hope the rates keep going Lower as we get closer to the date.  At any rate...the HR is my favorite of the three...and I am willing to pay extra!

Patti


----------



## AlexandNessa

$216, PBH Deluxe, Oct 28- Nov 2, APH.

Edited to change my dates


----------



## judirain

ryguy--------I am not sure.  I have been calling Loew's all week and the lowest price they had was 224 for a deluxe then last night on my THIRD call I got a very friendly agent who somehow found this rate.. I did list in the begining of the call that I had a AAA, Fan club, Entertainment card and a Loews first gold..... After we hung up I called back with the confirmation number just to confirm the  rate, room and dates and everything looks good.  I  am waiting for my email confirmation today and I will let you know.

Judi


----------



## twinmomplus2

We got December 3rd through the 5th, at $216 per night.  For a deluxe room with sleeper sofa at HRH. Does this sound right it sounded cheap to me.

FYI also for those dates I was quoted all at HRH left available using the entertainment rate, 2 standard poolview at $192.

And one standard garden view at $176


----------



## 4greatboys

Okay we decided to upgrade from RPR garden room to club level at a passholder rate of $209 per night. Its just so nice to have a lounge to pop down to for breakfast, drinks and snacks. With a family of 6 we usually come out cheaper staying club level than if we bought breakfast, some drinks and snacks throughout the day.


----------



## judirain

RyGuy-------I just recieved my email confirmation for a deluxe 2 queen for for 191.20 May 12-15.. It didn't say anything about the rate so I called and was told it is a AAA rate.


----------



## RyGuy

judirain,

Thanks for the info on your AAA rate. I passed it on in another thread as there are two people with deluxe rooms booked in May also. They paying $224 with the FAN rate. Hopefully they can save some $ if they have AAA.

4greatboys,

That is a very good rate for club at RPR. I payed $199 a while back and that is about the lowest I have seen it.


----------



## IMGONNABE40!

Thanks to a PM from AlexandNessa earlier today I called for a better rate and got HRH 12/19-12/23 poolview for $144 entertainment.  Thanks to the heads up, we are saving $35/night over the rate I was quoted just last week.  I just love the comeraderie of these boards.


----------



## IMGONNABE40!

Okay, now I'm really psyched!  Just called to check to see if I could get a better rate for our July RPR stay.  The rate I had was e-rate $168 for 6/30 & 7/1 and $176 for 7/2 and 7/3.  Now I have AP rate of $153 for the entire trip!  (Also added 7/4 since the fireworks start that evening and I always seem to miss them by less than a week--likely will drop 6/30)  Yeah!  Thanks again AlexandNessa!


----------



## Prince Eric1

We just booked August 23-27, standard room with two queen beds at the RPR for $119/night with the entertainment card.  It was $152 on the weekends.  The fan club rates were higher for three dates that I checked.  A water view room was $134/night for anyone interested.


----------



## karen1

June 23-26, 2004 at PBH deluxe for $216 a night.


----------



## IOArocks

I just had my rate reduced from $199 a night (AAA rate) to the APH rate of 174 a night at the Hardrock gardenview room.
These rates are for August 1-August 12!!
Thanks to these boards I have saved $300!!!!
Lori


----------



## threeboysmom

We have the Royal Pacific booked for May 7-15, 2004, for an APH rate of $146/night.  Also, available was the Ent. rate of $144 (Sun-Thurs) and $168 (Fri & Sat).  It's strange how weekends are at a higher rate with the Ent. rate, but not with the APH rate.


----------



## MickeyMagic

PBH -- Annual Pass rate of $159 for 3-18-04 and $179 for 3-19-04.  I think these are great rates!  This would complete our membership into the Stayed at All Three club!!


----------



## DisneyFreak43

I just booked RPR for Nov. 23-27 at $144 first 2 nts. and then $168 the last nt. This is the ENT rate.  I did this over the phone- the internet was showing a much higher rate for ENT. Be careful fellow DISers!


----------



## tiberius

I didn't think you could view the entertainment rate over the internet. Are you sure you weren't seeing the rack rate?


----------



## DisneyFreak43

I think you are right, tiberius- thanks!


----------



## 4greatboys

That seems to low to be rack rate to me. I know the Ent rate does vary weekday vs weekend nights. You can check the fan club rate on the site so maybe you can see Ent rates too.


----------



## JenniferW

159 for one night Feb 29-March 1st PB with APH discount booked on line at Loew's.

Yeah!

Jenn


----------



## tiberius

Deenna,

The times I have looked for an entertainment rate on the internet, it shows the same rate as no discount code would show--and not the quoted rates from the phone reservations.

Of course, just because I can't get the entertainment rate on the internet does not mean it can't be done.


----------



## 4greatboys

Sorry I was thinking the poster saw the $144 on the next. You are right tiberius they must have seen the rack rates


----------



## themepark

I have 2 standard rooms booked at RPR for May 25-30 at the APH rate of $146.  

I was also quoted the following rates for the same dates:

RPR  $157 FAN Club
RPR  $167 AAA

HRH  $167 APH
HRH  $179 FAN
HRH  $191.20  AAA

PBH $188 APH

I was told there were no Entertainment rates for my dates.


----------



## sherries

Booked RPH for June 26 - July 2, $167.00 Fan Club Rate.  Booked two rooms, one for us and one for our friends who are traveling with us.  Was told we needed two Fan Club cards for the two rooms.  Am working on getting another card, but last year, I wasn't even asked to show my card.  I guess this is a new policy??


----------



## curlyjbs

Just booked RPR for 6/22-23 Fan Club rate Standard 2 queen for $164.  


curly


----------



## ksdave

Booked Portofino for May 21 - 26 last night for $202/night on the AP rate, Bayview room.  When I asked first for the Entertainment rate, they told me the discounts from the Entertainment card were not going to be as good this year as in the past due to some problems they were having with the Entertainment card system.  The rates they quoted me were $237/night for the 21st and 22nd, and $204/night for the 23rd, 24th, and 25th.  Obviously, I went with the lower AP rate.
This trip will be awesome because my kids, DD 14 & DS 12, don't know anything about it.  They get out their last day of school on May 20th at 12:00 PM.  We will pick them up and just start driving toward the city.  When they ask where we are going, we'll say "Oh, just to the airport to fly to Florida for a week".  Can't wait to see their faces!!


----------



## themepark

What a great surprise Dave!  You are the greatest dad ever!   I want to be surprised like that.


----------



## AllieKat

I finally made my reservations today...woohoo! I booked two standard pool view rooms at HRH for $174 a night, Entertainment rate for 04/25/04 - 04/30/04.

I was also quoted the following rates for the same dates:

HRH Standard Room Garden View $162.00 ENT
HRH Standard Room Garden View $167.00 APH
HRH Standard Room Garden View $179.00 FAN
HRH Standard Room Garden View $191.20 AAA

RPR Standard Room Water View $162.00 ENT


----------



## rafikimom

Just made our reservations at HRH for June 6-10.  We have a standard gardenview at $147.40.  This is an airline employee rate.  This will be our first visit, can't wait!


----------



## goldcupmom

Just called to Book HRH for June 5 - 9.  Checked on Deluxe Rooms.

I was told Power Pass does not receive ANY discount on Hotel Rooms.

Rates Quoted were:

Reg - $299
Fan - $224
AAA - Sold Out
ENT - Not available
APH - Not Available????

Not sure if I should book Now or wait.......  If I find a lower rate later will they change it?  

Thanks

Julie


----------



## Sable

Hi, I'm new to the board. I just called today and got the entertainment rate of $168 for a standard room at RPR March 14 - 17, 2004. Would prefer to have stayed at HRH but no entertainment rate available there. If anyone hears of any good rates at the HRH, let me know, I really prefer to stay there due to my kids liking the music theme and wanting to be at a hotel with a waterslide. But I don't want to spend over $200/night.
Thanks.


----------



## AlexandNessa

The Fan club rate for your dates is $187 for a Garden View at the Hard Rock.

You can call and reserve the rate now, and then go here to ask Tinkerbarb for a fan club card:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=265772


----------



## Sable

Thank you Alexandnessa! I appreciate the tip and I just emailed Tinkerbarb as you suggested. When I make reservations using the Fan club card (which I don't have yet) is there a code I must provide? Not sure if I will be doing this online or over the phone.

Thanks!


----------



## AllieKat

Hi Sable!

No, there's no fan club code that you have to provide when making reservations at the Universal hotels.  You just have to have the card when you check-in at the hotel.  If you want to reserve a room online using fan club rates, just use promotional code FAN at www.universalorlando.com or www.loewshotels.com.  

Have a great day!


----------



## Sable

Thanks AllieKat, I appreciate your response, and a couple of other members p.m.'d me to let me know the same thing. You are all so nice here!


----------



## Sable

I noticed while perusing the Universal Website that there are great deals on hotels only available to Florida residents. They are about 50% of regular rates. For example, the HRH is only $139 on weekdays, and the PB is $159 on weekdays.  Wish I could take advantage - I do have a sister who lives in Florida who would reserve for me - problem is, when you check in you have to show your FL drivers license to get the rate. And the name on the license has to be the same as the credit card you booked it with. I can't ask my sister for her license and credit card for four days. But for those of you who do live in Florida, definitely check out these deals. They are far less than the Fan Club or Entertainment book rate. By the way, thanks to advice I received from people on this site, I was able to get the Fan club rate and book HRH for $187/night in mid March. So thanks again to all those people who helped me.


----------



## bambiegirl

Hi,

I went through hotelkingdom.com. And it seemed that the longer we stayed the cheaper the night rate. 

So we got HRH from 27 (saturday) to the 30th of March for $189 a night. And its weird but if u try to book through the loews website it says that those nights aren't available. But I booked and and confirmed it through HRH themselves.


----------



## goldcupmom

I booked HRH for Deluxe Room 6/5 - 6/9 @ $224/night AAA.

I was told Entertainment , Fan Club and APH were not available those dates.

I tried calling Loews, HRH direct, both online, USO, AAA online and this was the best I could find.  

Will keep checking to see if I can get it better, but somehow doubt it.

Also decided not to opt for Club as the Club rooms I was told don't have the sofa.

Oh Well.

Julie


----------



## Sable

When I first tried to book my fan club rate online, I stated that there would be 3 people in the room. I wanted a room with two queen beds. The rate came up as $200 something per night. I went back and changed it to two people, but kept it as a room with two queen beds - that's when the rate went to $187. So if you are booking online, try changing the number of people in the room and see if that helps.


----------



## gluegungoddess

In case you can travel on the spur of the moment - just got an email with $99 rate at RPR good until Feb 11th with a free upgrade.  Use FRU as the promotional discount.

terri


----------



## AllieKat

I changed my 4/25 to 4/30 HRH reservation to a 4/25 to 5/1 RPR reservation.  Thought I'd post the rates here in case anyone is interested.  I was going to pay $870 (before tax) per room at the HRH for 5 nights, pool view.  But, as I was trying to sleep last night I came up with another plan that sounded better so while at lunch today I called 1-800-BEASTAR to change my reservations.  BTW, Jeremy at the reservations # was so nice and patient with my changes.  It's going to cost $888 (before tax) per room for 6 nights at RPR, standard view.  So, I'm only spending $18 more (per room) for an additional night onsite.  I've never stayed at RPR so I'm looking forward to experiencing all it has to offer.  The breakdown of my rates are:

4/25 to 4/30 - $144 Entertainment
4/30 to 5/1 - $168 Entertainment


----------



## VMS

Last week I was able to book the HRH for 4 nights starting on 8/25.  For a standard garden view I got an Ent. rate of $134 for the first two nights, and $176 for the last two.  I was very happy, and very glad I read these boards.


----------



## Frances999

Accidentaly posted on date and rate 2003! 

Anyway... $229/night garden view at HRH from April 9th - April 13th through Hotel Plus Portal.


----------



## lilkitty819

Hi all

    Got the Royal Pacific for 146.00 for 10/27-10/30


----------



## AlexandNessa

> _Originally posted by lilkitty819 _
> *Hi all
> 
> Got the Royal Pacific for 146.00 for 10/27-10/30 *



Hi!  What kind of rate is that?  AAA, AP, ENT, FAN?  Thanks!


----------



## drewc

This weekend I booked 12/3 and 12/4 at the Royal Pacific for Ent. rate of $152 (standard room). I was hoping for lower, I'm going to check out the loews website for other deals.

This was done over the phone.

AAA rate was $151 for the same dates.


----------



## drewc

Fan club rate for 12/3 and 12/4 was $142 for standard at Royal Pacific.

How does one get the Fan Club card?


----------



## jeffreyml

Royal Pacific Resort April 17th -$157 a night with USF fan club discount.


----------



## Sable

I am reading about all these great rates everyone is getting, but it seems like they are only available for the Royal Pacific (not the other hotels) or for reservations quite far out in the future. We got the fan club rate at Hard Rock for March 14 - 17, (standard room) but it was still $187/ night. They did not have an entertainment rate available for those dates. Does anyone know if this changes as the date gets closer and rooms are not filled? I was hoping to do better than the $187 at Hard Rock as it seems like dates in the future they are discounting quite heavily. I didn't think that the middle of March would be that busy yet, usually spring break is later. If anyone gets any better rates at HRH for next month, let me know.


----------



## TJAtlanta

Have to go Spring Break this year (peak time, no discounts).  4/6-4/9 $220 at RPR.  First time staying on site.  Know the lines will be long.  Its worth the extra $ for that.  We'll eat cheap!


----------



## Hckynut56

We are booked at RP for June 7 to 11.  Got the promo where you stay four nites they throw in two length of stay passes to US, IOA, and some CITYWALK club entry.  Booked "standard view" (don't look out the window much anyway) for $209 a night. Just had to buy one extra pass (for daughter). Web site deal there too.  Went to HR last June. Looking forward to RP this time.


----------



## dpayne1969

We are booked at RPR for Nov.25-28 at 146.00 a nite using AP discount.It is worth buying the pass for the great rate we will be getting.We are saving about 63.00 a nite by getting the AP!


----------



## juliebro

Greetings from England!

I don't seem to be able to get the great rates that you guys are getting.

I have booked one night at RPR for April 7th and it is $239 plus tax. 

Am, I likely to be able to get a rate that's any better than that?

Thanks

Julie


----------



## dpayne1969

hello
the best answer i can give is to keep checking the website to see if the price may go down.Sorry.


----------



## essmom

Juliebro- I just looked at Hotelkingdom and it says HRH is sold out. They probably don't have any discounts since that's Easter Week.


----------



## juliebro

Thanks for the advice. I'll keep checking the website, but I won't get too optimistic about a better rate!

The £-$ exchange rate is so good at the moment (for us travelling to the US) that it's making it a better deal for us since I booked it anyway! Not too good for any of you travelling to the UK, though!

Thanks again,

Julie


----------



## Loudbmw

Royal Pacific Resort 

Wednesday, August 18, 2004 to Saturday, August 21, 2004

CLUB Level 

APH Rate (Annual Pass) - $195 + tax (paid $209 last year)

Lou


----------



## Eclpz314

Just reserved RPR club level for July 18-28th @ $223 with AP.  It would've been $319 without the AP.   I am going with the preferred AP because the regular one had every weekend in July as blackout dates.  I was trying for a suite but there are none available.  The woman I talked to (Anna) said to call back off and on because sometimes there are cancellations and she could just modify my ressie if that occurs.  At least I'm in!!!!!!!!!!  Now on to the airfare, Discovery Cove.....   

UPDATE: modified ressie using AAA rate of $255 per night so I can continue "qualified stays" towards Loew's plat. card.  AAA will work, but AP doesn't count .....nor would it have gotten the perks of being a Loew's member according to the cust. ser. rep. I spoke with last night.   We'll still be getting the Pref. APs though since that works out $$$ wise for 10 days.


----------



## Mickeygirl

I just booked HRH for July 7-11 for $249 per night, standard view.  I was told they didn't show any kind of discounts for that time. So I'll just keep trying


----------



## lunneemom

I've been searching for just a few days earlier -- June 30 - July 4 and also haven't found good deals, but I did find $229 on Travelocity, so you might try that.  The disadvantage to booking that was is that it's nonrefundable, so if something better comes up, you can't grab it.


----------



## ickyviz

We looked everywhere on line, and the best rate we could get is $249 for a pool view at HRH on 10 October - we ended up booking direct through the universal web site.   We even joined Loews First, but that didn't have any impact on the price (though it does mean we get milk and cookies in our room when we arrive - how cool!)

Will the rates change nearer the time, or am I stuck with what we've booked?  We should have an AAA card by the time we come, as we're AA members in the UK - do you think that will have any impact on the rate?  We are only staying one night, as we're actually booked in the Travelodge on I drive for the rest of our two weeks, but what the hell, it's our honeymoon, and we don't want to walk too far after an evening at Halloween Horror Nights!


----------



## AlexandNessa

Pool View HRH is $194 for Oct. 10 with the Fan Club card.  

Go here to ask TinkerBarb for a Fan Club card; she's great!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=265772


----------



## ksdave

ickyviz;
Since you are going to be in Orlando for a relatively long period of time, I would suggest buying Preferred Annual Passes.  Not only will they give you a very nice discount on the hotel room, but you also get discounts at most of the restaurants and shops at UO.  We found they basically paid for themselves during our first three-day trip last year, so the four-day and two-day trips we took later on felt like they were free.
As an example of the room savings, I reserved a room at Portofino for May that has a rack rate of $329/night for $202/night.  That savings will more than make up for the cost of renewing our passes.


----------



## slawsonth

What do you think?
RPR July 10th- July 17th @ $164/night std room via FAN club card by calling Loews 1-800 #


----------



## robsmom

May 26th to 31st HRH regular room for $169/ night  with annual pass discount.

Is this good?


----------



## Sable

I will be calling to cancel my reservation at RPR for $169/night March 14 - 17 because I was able to book at HRH for same dates courtesy of fan card from Tinkerbarb. Just wanted to give a heads up to anyone looking for that kind of rate on those dates, because my entertainment rate room will now be coming available in the next 24 hrs that probably was not available before today (they are getting booked up for March.) If anyone wants the room I am giving up, email me at csable@comcast.net and maybe I can have them transfer the rate to you. Doubt you could get the same rate today - maybe but doubtful.


----------



## polkadotminnie

RPR March 23-25 Std view for $119 Ap rate-  I knew patience would pay off!


----------



## Castillo Mom

8/23-8/26 at HRH for $164 deluxe room.  Yeah baby!!!


----------



## w8ting4pooh

RPR Standard - $169 for 12/28-1/01. Is that a good price? It was the cheapest that I could find online.


----------



## n2mm

I just changed mine tonight.  I had RP for $157 FAN rate, then changed it to $146 AP rate in Feb.  This is one night April 28 leaving on the 29th.  Today, after reading the most recent posts, I checked and could get HRH for $139 with an AP rate.  We called tonight and had everything switched over.


----------



## yellowfish78

Royal Pacific Waterview for April 25-April 28th for $110 a night!
Boyfriend's first trip to Universal!  (He's 32!)  Hoping for upgrade to Club Level thanks to these boards with my Loews Card too!


----------



## AlexandNessa

yellowfish and castillo mom, can you please post how you got your rates (AP, hotelkingdom, FAN, etc?).  Thanks!


----------



## disneyisfun

PB kid's suite June 3 - 5 $335.00 APH rate


----------



## curlyjbs

Does anyone know if/when Entertainment rates will be out for June?  Reserved with FAN but have noticed Ent. seems to offer the lower rate - not as low as APH but we've already bought our tix and I'm reasonably sure we wont be visiting more than once this year.  


curly


----------



## pomcoach

We are booked for Christmas Eve and Christmas 12/24 & 12/25/'04  through Loews hotel at the Hard Rock for $269 a night.  I checked on Hotel Kingdom, and the rate is also $269.  But I used the quickbook.com link above, and they have the same 2 nights for $40 cheaper a night = $229 a night.  I know that's still high, but an $80 savings would be great!  
Is there a fee to using Quickbook?  Can you cancel?  And if you cancel, is there a $10 fee, like I've heard on HotelKingdom?  Or can you not ever back out of your reservation on Quickbook, at all?  I'm looking the site over, but don't see my answers readily available.  
We do have an Annual Pass for Universal Studios, and want to get that better discount on our rooms, but so far, no APH (Annual Pass Holder Rate) has been available.  
Anybody know what I should do?  This will be our first time staying onsite at Universal.
Pomcoach


----------



## pomcoach

Well, I went ahead and booked for Christmas Eve and Christmas 2004 for 2 nights at the Hard Rock Hotel with the Quikbook website.  I printed out my confirmation and it looks like I can cancel 6 days prior to arrival.  I do not see any mention of any Booking Fee or a Penalty Fee for Cancellation.
The odd thing is, The Hard Rock Hotel was even listed cheaper than the Royal Pacific.  I got the Hard Rock for $229 a nt. for a Garden View Room, but the Royal Pacific was $239.  Well, hope I did the right thing.
Pomcoach


----------



## threeboysmom

Switched my original reservation for RPR at $146 APH rate to the new rate of $119 APH!!  I'm thrilled to save an additional $27 per night   My dates are May 7-11, 2004.


----------



## Eclpz314

I just went to the site to see if RPR club for July was possibly lower.  It lists at full price of $319 and I'm already booked w/AAA at $255 ....oh well, it was worth a shot.   Oh, there is a place on their site for the change/cancel fee etc.  Up at the top of their page there's a little yellow rectangle "Booking Tips". Click on that and it'll give you a page with a scroll bar about all their rules/benefits stuff.


----------



## pluto826

RPR Standard Room
 Florida Residents Rate--
May 6th $119.00
May 7th $139.00
 May 8th $139.00


----------



## SherGoof

Mercy:  

We're staying same dates as you 8/15 - 8/17.  What type of room do you have?  

Our rate is 144.00 for pool view and breakfast each day.


----------



## Sable

How did you get the breakfast included? Didn't know they had such a plan.


----------



## yellowfish78

Forgot to tell everyone how I got the $110 rate at the RP!  I did mine thru a travel agent.  It was called a THOR rate.


----------



## damo

> _Originally posted by Sable _
> *How did you get the breakfast included? Didn't know they had such a plan. *



It's called the bed and breakfast rate and it often comes up on the reservation site.


----------



## Sable

Sorry to bug you again, just one more question about the B&B rate - you said you got it on the reservation site. Was that the site for Universal Orlando, or one of the other hotel reservation sites? Thanks!


----------



## sherries

I think I noticed the breakfast option at the Loews site.  You might try there.


----------



## damo

On the Loews site.


----------



## SherGoof

Re:  Breakfast

I "called" the Universal number and asked about rates for my dates and was given 219.00 for garden view (no discounts), I then asked if there were any meal packages and was given 224 for pool view with breakfast each day.  I booked that.  When the confirmation came, via email, I asked about ENT rates and was given same view, breakfast for 144.00 - and I was DELIGHTED!


----------



## corvair

Just wondering about the loews site and breakfast I can't find it...thanks..amy


----------



## themepark

Just booked a deluxe room at PBH for July 4-8 for $188 APH rate.   I am hoping the APH rate will go down before our stay, but then again it probably won't with it being a holiday.  Our APH rate for May for RPH did change from $146 to $119 so you never know!


----------



## damo

> _Originally posted by corvair _
> *Just wondering about the loews site and breakfast I can't find it...thanks..amy *



Amy, maybe they are sold out for your dates.


----------



## Lou256

New to the board, but long time reader. Staying at HRH 6/18 to 6/20 1st time also. Cannot seem too find anything lower than the $249.00 I'm paying per night. Is the ent. rate filled up for that weekend, or is it not out yet. 

Any response is greatly appreciated.


----------



## jmkst58

> _Originally posted by themepark _
> *Just booked a deluxe room at PBH for July 4-8 for $188 APH rate.   I am hoping the APH rate will go down before our stay, but then again it probably won't with it being a holiday.  Our APH rate for May for RPH did change from $146 to $119 so you never know! *



oh...I think that's a great rate.  good job.


----------



## Maria395712

I just canceled ent rate for aug   18-21           HRH garden 134 a night  don't know if it will open up for someone else also aug 22-24 for 149 HRH GARden and NYE dec 30 - jan 2 HRh garden 212 AAA I had to book APH for 174 HRH garden jult 25 -28 boy am I mad I didn't book that back in Nov


----------



## Lou256

After reading all about cheaper rates, I called reservations and asked about reduced rates for the weekend ( 6/18 - 6 /20 ) that I will be there.  The response they gave me was if I were coming on the 19th, they would be able too give me a rate of $189.00,but since I will be arriving on Fri. they right now cannot do it. They told me too keep calling. Which I will!!!! Frustrating!


----------



## No11's Mom

Lou256 -

Call back and speak with someone else.  They can give you the discounted rate if those rates are available for nights you will be there.  They will split your reservation in two, and you will probably have to pay a deposit on both reservations.  That's what they did for me.  The first part of our trip was at the Entertainment Rate, and the second part was at the AAA rate.  So instead of paying one nights deposit, we had to pay two - but that was no big deal.  We wound up having to cancel the trip and they refunded both deposits.

I would call back.  Good luck!


----------



## mtcuz

how does one get the entertainment rate? Thank you.


----------



## themepark

Last minute booking:  RPR March 22-25 $119 APH rate.


----------



## juliebro

mtcuz,

To get the Entertainment rate - you need to buy an Entertainment book (and card) from www.entertainment.com

It may be faster in US - but I have been waiting 6 weeks for mine to arrive since I ordered it - I suspect it may not arrive in UK in time for our trip in 2 weeks.

Julie


----------



## crashresq

HRH Club Level

March 26-April 1

$269.00/night   hotelkingdom.com


----------



## mtcuz

Julie~ thank you for your reply. I will have a look at this for sure! ~ mtcuz


----------



## dgw9

I've got 199.00 per night at Royal Pacifiic for June 23-26, 2004.  

That's the AAA rate--tried Expedia/hotelkingdom/hotel.com/travelocity/and a few more and the AAA rate is the best I can do.  

Tried Entertainment book--hotels aren't available for those dates.


----------



## GeminiMom

Royal Pacific June 6, 7, 8.  Called Loews direct & got ENT rate of $144/night for standard.  Had originally only booked 2 nights @ ENT rate, was told it wasn't available for the 8th, but called tonight & was able to add it!  

First visit to US/IOA & I'm on-site. Yippppeee!!!!


----------



## RCrider

PBH now has APH rates available for 4/2-4/4. Deluxe for 209.
You can also book a deluxe for 299 with a new rate " La Dolce Vita - the sweet life" I just split my reservation. We had a 4 day "stay and play" rate at the HR 4/2-4/6. The extra space and large bath will be worth it since we have 3 pre- teen to teenagers. Wish we could get the same rate all 4 days at the PBH. Now I just need to get an AP. Is Fan club the best deal for an AP???????


----------



## Lou256

Geminimom:

What is the direct # to Lowes, I'm staying at HRH 6/18 - 6/20, still 
cannot get both nights at reduced rates. Also, noticed on Universal web site that the 2 days with 3rd free, is not available anymore, does that come up periodically.

Thanks,
Lou.


----------



## GeminiMom

Lou,
The Loews # is 1-800-23LOEWS (1-800-235-6397).  Only advice I can give you is to keep trying.  Sorry I don't have any info. about the 2 days/3rd free offer.  I haven't been researching US/IOA accomodations for that long now, but maybe someone else on the boards will be able to help you out


----------



## Lou256

GeminiMom; 

Thanks for the phone # - I called too see if any rates were available and the customer service rep. said she sees the Ent. rate in for June, but they were not given any rooms yet. ( Whatever that means). Also too qualify what I said about the 2 day/w 3rd free, that was for tickets not rooms.

Thanks again.


----------



## dgw9

I've got the AAA rate of 199.00 a night for June 23-26th.    Loew's website has the rooms at 249.00.  Called Loew's directly and they said the Enterainment rate rooms are booked for those dates.  He said the rate for my water-view room would have been 189.00, so it wouldn't have been a tremendous savings over the AAA rate anyway.  

btw:  Renting a car through Hertz on the web is far cheaper than going through AAA who is affiliated with Hertz!

http://www.disboards.com/newreply.php?action=newreply&threadid=467816&#
http://www.disboards.com/newreply.php?action=newreply&threadid=467816&#


----------



## rafiki

I have a reservation at HRH for 10/26-10/31 with ENT rate.  I called today to 1-800-BE-A-STAR to see if I could get another room added.  I was told that the HRH had NO rooms left for those dates at ANY price except Kids Suites.  They did have rooms at RPR.  I am amazed.  I assume that this is due to blocks of rooms they are holding for agents, etc.  and which will be released at a later date.  I certainly intend to keep trying.


----------



## ksdave

With the growing popularity of HHN, plus all the national exposure it got on The Travel Channel special, I would not be surprised if HRH and PBH are already sold out for those dates.


----------



## SherGoof

Lou256:  Where exactly on the site did you see that the 3rd day free was no longer available?  I called Universal this weekend, and was told it's been running for the past two years and no known stop date was insight.


----------



## Lou256

SherGoof: When I go to the website, that deal is not listed anymore, the 5 days for the price of 2 is listed, but not the 2 days with 3rd free. Never thought of calling. 

That's why this board is so good, the info is great.

Still cannot get my rates down for 6/18 -6/20. I'll keep trying though.

Lou


----------



## GeminiMom

Lou,
I'm not sure what type of room you are looking for or how many are in your party, but when I tried this morning (used 1 room, 2 adults), I got the following rate quote: (this was online)

AAA - Standard - $175
          Waterview - $199

FAN - Standard - $164
          Waterview - $187

These were for 6/18-6/20.  The ENT rate didn't seem to come down, but if you have AAA or a fan club card you could take advantage of these.  Hope it helps.


----------



## Lou256

GeminiMom,

I'm staying at the HRH, for those dates, what Hotel did you get for that rate? 

My Son ( age 7), likes music, and I thought this would be ideal for him. Even though the other on - site Hotels might be cheaper, I have my heart set on HRH, because of him.

What site did you use? Just tried Universal, and the same rate came up.

Thanks for your effort.

Lou


----------



## GeminiMom

Yikes!  So sorry Lou, the rates I posted above were for the Royal Pacific.  For some reason i just assumed you were looking at staying there.  My 10 yr old son wanted to stay at HRH also, but when I told him we could pool hop & visit the lobby of the HR even though we were staying at RP he was happy as a clam    He then proceeded to tell me "As long as we have FOTL & you save some money, I'm happy!"  Go figure.


----------



## Robinette

I just booked the Royal Pacific Resort for Wed, October 20th to Sat, October 23rd. 

Got the Fan Club rate at $157 per night. ($525 total w/ taxes)

I'm pretty happy with this rate considering it's during HHN and that's getting to be a very popular time.


----------



## mego

I just booked the Royal Pacific at the Entertainment rate of $119.00 for Aug. 25-27.  I am so thrilled, it would have been $151.00 with AAA, so I think I got a fantastic rate.


----------



## Sable

For those of you who may be looking for less expensive alternatives to on site hotels, I just got this from Travelzoo top 20:

Special Offer from Universal Parks & Resorts Vacations:	Top 20 deal - sells out quickly!
$249 -- 5-Day Universal Orlando Package, incl. Hotel_*_
Orlando, FL
Travel dates: Through June 30

To find a great deal to Univeral Orlando we had to go straight to the source: Universal Parks & Resorts Vacations is offering a fantastic package that includes 4 nights (5 days) accommodation and all the entertainment you'll need - including park tickets - for just $249 per person!

The $249 price is valid for stays at the Sleep Inn & Suites, but upgrades are available to additional properties including Wyndham and Marriott resorts. Click here for details.

Here's what's included: 
*	4 nights at the Sleep Inn and Suites (located 1/4 mile from Universal). 
*	5 days admission to Universal Studios Florida and Universal's Islands of Adventure (a $180 value!) 
*	Full day Wet 'N Wild pass or your choice of lunch or dinner at a select Universal Orlando restaurant 
*	Islands of Adventure / Universal Express Pass (lets you skip the lines) 
*	CityWalk Party Pass (access to nightclubs and other nightly entertainment)


This special must be booked by March 31 and is valid for travel through June 30th.

Bring the kids for a great family vacation! You can customize your vacation to include child supplements.

To Book: call 1-800-644-4678 and mention the Travelzoo Top 20 or Click Here to book online with Universal Vacations. 

Travelzoo Tip: When booking online, make sure to select a 4-night stay. Also, to get the lowest price, select Sleep Inn and Suites (Run of House).


----------



## 01Sweetpea

HRH - gardenview - 10/12 - 10/17 - Entertainment rate

10/12 - $162 
10/13 - $162
10/14 - $162
10/15 - $192
10/16 - $192
Total including tax  $970.


----------



## lorilori

01SweetPea - I'm also looking to stay at HRH in October.... how did you book this entertainment rate please? Thanks!


----------



## GOOFY ROCKS

We are staying @ HRH Memorial Day weekend for four nights.  I am paying 239.00/night for pool view standard room that includes two adult tickets for length of stay. (I bought the two kids five day passes on line for 99.00 each).  We will not be returning to Universal within the year but I am wodering if I should rethink everything and get an annual pass because of all the hotel, restaurant discounts I keep hearing about on this board.  Any ideas???  Is the rate I have a good one considering it is a holiday weekend?


----------



## ksdave

I would definitely consider at least one Preferred Annual Pass as you not only get great discounts on the room, but also free parking, 20% discounts on merchandise and 15% on most restaurants.  It would only be $70 more than the price you are paying for the 5-day pass, and the savings for fur nights hotel will most likely be alot more than that.  We got a Bayview room at PBH for only $200/night the week before you go with our AP rate.


----------



## AlexandNessa

We just had a very lackluster stay at the PBH, and I cancelled our Oct. 28-Nov. 2 stay there.  I rebooked the same dates @ RPR Club for $209 APH.   Hoping for better luck @ a different resort!


----------



## Michelina

I was finally able to get my 3rd night (May 1st) at RPR, it showed as sold out when I booked the 2 nights before it a few weeks ago. In the meantime I made a reservation through Hotels.com and had to cancel that. Even with their 25.00 cancellation fee it was cheaper with Entertainment discount through Loews - $167.00.


----------



## Mary3d

I booked HRD may24 to 28 for 2 rooms, at Entertainment rate for $164 per room/per night. Thanks to these boards I have saved a lot of money over my original reservation where I was quoted $231.  I had to keep call back and asking for the EB rate. some of the operators were more knowledgable than others.
This breakfast rate looks good. Wonder if I can get that.


----------



## Johnfish

OOOO Im soooo happy!! I just got 8/17 at RPR for 119 entertainment rate. 



John


----------



## pluto826

Johnfish,
   Who did you make your reservation with? Lowes,Beastar, etc.


----------



## LynnB

Just booked RPR June 3 thru 6 for $146.00 a nite APH rate.


----------



## Lou256

LynnB, that's great, because I'm still trying too get my rates changed - HRH 6/18 - 6/20. Calling just about every other day, and nothing, they say all Ent. and Fan Club rates are booked for that weekend.


----------



## Lou256

LynnB, that's great, because I'm still trying too get my rates changed - HRH 6/18 - 6/20. Calling just about every other day, and nothing, they say all Ent. and Fan Club rates are booked for that weekend.


----------



## Johnfish

Pluto,

I called the 1800beastar number. The people there were very helpful in finding a good rate for the dates I wanted.

John


----------



## pluto826

Thanks so much for the reply Johnfish.


----------



## karin037

Oct 28 - Nov 2, RPR Club level, $209 APH

Can't wait for HHN!!!


----------



## AlexandNessa

karin, you are there for our exact dates (10/28-11/2).  We are also staying RPR Club at the APH rate!


----------



## LuvTigger

I just booked at HRH at the Entertainment rate for 10/24-10/25 at $174 per night for a pool view.  She quoted $162 ENT rate for a Garden View.

I asked about AAA, she said pool view was $207.  I also asked about the Hard Rock All Access card, and she said those rates were higher than ENT too.


----------



## powellrj

> _Originally posted by karin037 _
> *Oct 28 - Nov 2, RPR Club level, $209 APH
> 
> Can't wait for HHN!!! *



Just booked our room for that price today.  I really didn't want to book this early but I was afraid to wait any longer!!


----------



## Doodlebug939

I just reserved a room at Royal Pacific for Nov 21st for one night at the Entertainment Rate of $144 for a standard room.

They also had a water view room for $162 at the entertainment rate.  

This is my first time to Universal or any of the hotels there so I am hoping this a good rate.


----------



## Kimberlyfamilyfv

May 24-29, 2004

I got a rate of 119 plus tax per night.  But boy did it take some patientence to get it.  At first the only nights that were available were May 25 thru the 28th. I got it originally at the stay and play package for 209. I kept checking though, and finally got my rate down to 119 a night plus tax (APH). I still continued to check rates and the 24th of May came available with (APH rate) also added the 28th on as well unfortunately the cheapest rate for that night with (APH rate) was 146 plus tax.  Yet, I continued to check on the rates for the 28th.  Lo and Behold, presto chango today the APH rate for the 28th dropped to 119 plus tax.  Yeah, me. 

So in summary.

May 24                       119 plus tax                  APH rate
May 25                       119 plus tax                  APH rate
May 26                       119 plus tax                  APH rate
May 27                       119 plus tax                  APH rate
May 28                       119 plus tax                  APH rate


        

I'm doin the happy dance mambo. Anyone care to join?


----------



## Seahag

Hi all  

Just booked the Royal Pacific Resort for May 21st to the 23rd (2 night stay).
Booked the annual passholders rate of $ 119.00 per night (plus tax) for a standard room w/ 1 king bed.
Called 888-273-1311 to book.

 It's our 1st stay at the Royal Pacific!!!

Haggy


----------



## DoctorDon

Got $168 for June 17-20.


----------



## Lou256

DoctorDon,

At what resort, and what discount code?


----------



## dlbbwu

Hello everyone:  We are a Disney family converting to US/IOA, I believe.  We have been doing Disney for the past ten years and it was time for a change.  Here are my final rates:

Flights:  $167/person out of Indianapolis to MCO

Hotel:  PBH Club level @ $258.00/night with AP rate

Tickets:  5 for the price of 2 @ $89.95 each online (could have been $86.95 through a different web site).  Buy one year get the second year free AP @ $169.00


Thank you everyone for the boards.  I have been following them every day.

dave


----------



## thirdtrip

HRH - mid July - $215 pool view w/ AAA rate, ENT rate n/a


----------



## JuniperJen

I just booked two nights (December 12-14) in a standard room at the Royal Pacific for $132/night (Annual Pass Holder rate).  
We are Loews Gold members, so I will definitely see about an upgrade when we check in.

I can't wait! 

Jennifer


----------



## ValpoMan

How many rooms can you reserve with one AP?

Thanks!

Monte


----------



## KittyCat

I'm not an expert, but from what I've seen on the boards,
only one room for one ap. Maybe someone else knows for sure.


----------



## themepark

> _Originally posted by ValpoMan _
> *How many rooms can you reserve with one AP?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Monte *



I booked 2 rooms using the AP rate, but I was told I had to have one person with a AP booked in each room.  This was no problem since DH and I both have APs though.  Call and ask.


----------



## twoeeyy

just booked for 6 nights Oct. 11-17 at RPR

 146.00 AP rate  standard room

 169.00 ( 1 AP with 2nd year free )

 now all I have to do is buy tickets for DH, DD  oh, and airfare !!

 This is my first on site stay at Universal and my first time with AP looking forward to all the discounts.  

Thanks again for all the info. I have found here  :thewave:


----------



## Kina

HRH - 13th to 16th October - Club Level with AP discount $237 per night.


----------



## MrsMud

Just booked HRH yesterday for May 3 - 5.  I couldn't believe it, but was able to get the ENT rate of $162 (standrd room).  I think this is great, especially only 10 days out! What do you think?


----------



## themepark

> _Originally posted by MrsMud _
> *Just booked HRH yesterday for May 3 - 5.  I couldn't believe it, but was able to get the ENT rate of $162 (standrd room).  I think this is great, especially only 10 days out! What do you think? *



EXCELLENT! Have fun!!!


----------



## denisenh

First time to Universal and it's a very short trip

May 16 th off site due to late arrival

May 17 and 18 at RPR
AAA rate $167. for a standard room
AAA rate $239. for club level

rates do not include tax and parking
No entertainment rate available

Signed up for a Loews card and gave the reservationist the number. Hoping to get a later checkout time as we have an afternoon flight the 19th.


----------



## ajksmom

First visit ever to US/IOA!!!!

june 25-29 RPR

Club 2Q  255.00  AAA
no tax or parking included
no ENT rates available


----------



## Eclpz314

Denisenh, don't worry if you don't get late checkout, they'll hold your luggage for you so you can do whatever you want until time to leave for the airport.  They also allow you to shower or whatever at their locker room........hairdryers, towels, everything is there.

Ajksmom, hope you like RPR club as much as we did!


----------



## KittyCat

RPR July 3-6  Fan Club Rate $164.00 per night.
 I just did this tonight on a WHIM. "Heck, Let's go for the 4th!!"
 I think this is a very good rate, considering it's the 4th
 of July weekend. What do you guys think?


----------



## janjandis

I got 164 for July 11 with fan club card, no ent book available.  Now I DESPERATELY need a fan club carb!!!   Tinkerbarb, did ya get my email?!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnsonet

June1-6; APH Rate of $216/night for a PBH deluxe room!


----------



## denisenh

> _Originally posted by Eclpz314 _
> *Denisenh, don't worry if you don't get late checkout, they'll hold your luggage for you so you can do whatever you want until time to leave for the airport.  They also allow you to shower or whatever at their locker room........hairdryers, towels, everything is there. *


Thanks for letting me know. I figured on our last day we could use the pool until we have to leave, so that would work out fine. I would just need to have some clothes aside to change into. Thanks!


----------



## Eclpz314

That would work for you then because the fitness center w/showers, etc. is right behind the pool on the bottom floor of tower 3.  They probably have lockers you could use also.


----------



## bcnancy

We booked over the phone and got a corp. rate of 194.00 Bay view. This was better than the 249.00 HRH price. I hope it's good for teenaged boys. I am so looking forward to staying there!


----------



## ehagerty

How do you qualify for a corporate rate?


----------



## Princess Michelle

I'll be at Royal Pacific May 29th-May31st. We booked through hotelkingdom.com because it was about the only place that actually had rooms available. The rate with them was 212.00 (and change) per night for a standard room. Probably not worth it really but I wanted to get away for Memorial Day and I wanted to stay onsite for the express line privelages, so I guess that makes it worth it to me in the long run. The resort appears to be absolutely stunning and since we're so close to the parks and again, get that shorter wait in line I'm sure my wallet won't cry too much.


----------



## Familyof14

RPH - July 16 -18

AAA rate of $215 for 5 people (not including rollaway)

What does the PCT in "TAX: 6.50 PCT PER ROOM PER NIGHT"  mean?


----------



## No11's Mom

PCT stands for percent.

6.5% of $215 is $13.98.


----------



## MrsMud

Just booked HRH for Sept. 16-20.  Standard room, garden view:  $134 on Th and Sun, $176 on Fri and Sat with Entertainment card rate! 
  

Edited:
I changed our dates slightly to take advantage of Southwest's $99 fares.  We are now going:
Sept 14 - 18, HRH $134 T - Th (Ent card rate) and $153 F (APH).

Saved $200 on airfare and $65 on the hotel!  Yippee!!!

I wish RPH had a pool slide, I much prefer their decor and would love to stay there, but the slide is a clincher for my two girls!


----------



## Familyof14

Thanks No11's Mom!  never occured to me that it meant %.  Wonder why they just didn't use the % sign?  I was trying to make it into per person, per room. 

Wish we could get the Hard Rock, but they won't take reservations for only two nights.


----------



## polkadotminnie

RPR- Club level  for Oct. 9-13  $209  AP rate


----------



## Familyof14

A Garden View room in Portofino finally opened up and I got a AAA rate of $255 for *4* adults and one adult sized child..

I am keeping my other reservation at Royal Pacific ($215) and I will keep checking back with rates to see if I can get a better rate at Portofino.  

So far, that's the best rate I have seen for a Garden View at Portofino since I missed getting the FAN Club rate of $242. 


BTW - My RPH AAA rate went up today to $269.00.  I do wish that Loew's would just keep rate at their very lowest and quit playing games.


----------



## ksdave

Familyof14;
FYI:  I got a Bayview at PBH on the AP rate for $202. for next week.


----------



## KELLIE JONES

I got a king club level @ the HRH for $237 a night withe an APH rate. for Oct 27- 31


----------



## Familyof14

Those are both great rates!  We are not AP card holders and it wouldn't do us any good to get one.

I cancelled my reservation at Royal, so we will be staying at PBH in mid July.  Prime rate time.  My great price is gone and in it's replace is a rate of $369. Good thing I booked when I did.


----------



## Flexan

Back on November 17, 2003 we made reservations at RPR for June 6-10, 2004.  ENT rate was $144 for standard.  Adding the 11.5% tax and $6/night parking brings the cost to around $168/night.


----------



## twoeeyy

Oct. 11 - 17 RPR standard room 2 queen beds 129.00 per night

Thanks to this board I knew to keep checking back, because my original reservation was for 209.00 per night 

what a savings


----------



## Motherfletcher

What did you use to get that rate?  APH?  EC?


----------



## Robinette

Good news...They have released Entertainment rates for October.  I was able to change my rate for RPR from $157 per night to $144. Standard room.


----------



## KittyCat

I just changed my Portofino rate from $174.00 APH to
   $169.00 Fla. Resident . August 15th - 18th.


----------



## twoeeyy

I used the APH rate to get the 129.00 per night rate at the RPR


----------



## Motherfletcher

Thanks.  HHN is a blast!


----------



## Familyof14

> I just changed my Portofino rate from $174.00 APH to



It doesn't seem fair that just a month earlier, I am paying almost $90 more for the same room in the summer.


----------



## Flexan

> _Originally posted by twoeeyy _
> *I used the APH rate to get the 129.00 per night rate at the RPR *



Good rate.


----------



## DNSDisney

HRH June 6-9 GA residence rate 132. a night standard garden/park view.


----------



## classicpooh

$168 @ RPH 8/10-8/12... Can I Do any better?


----------



## cassie714

258 RPH club level with annual pass July 15-18.  That was the best I could find club level.  Is this high?


----------



## RyGuy

cassie714,

I have paid $199 and $209 before with the annual pass discount. Both times were in the summer.


----------



## jwsteelman

We have a deluxe room booked at HRH $216.00 per night AP rate.


----------



## adanpry

> HRH June 6-9 GA residence rate 132. a night standard garden/park view.



 $155 pool view at HRH for Military rate on June 8th through 11th and currently wondering if I should change to $139 a night for Garden view with GA resident rate. BTW, when I called today, I could not get  $132 rate quoted above. 

Change or NOT to change, that is the question, isn't it???

HELP me decide, please...


----------



## Disbug

> _Originally posted by cassie714 _
> *258 RPH club level with annual pass July 15-18.  That was the best I could find club level.  Is this high? *



I just booked Club level at PBH for $258 per night, APH rate! (Also for July 15-18, 2004!)


----------



## Teris

I booked the APH rate at the PBH for $258.00 a night, club level too. 

I just checked, and they are showing it with APH now for $309.00 a night. I am a happy camper, and a card carrying member of the "Vacation Over Planner's Society"


----------



## dylcon

$139/night HRH "Garden View" ... Fl resident rate June 8th-11th....


----------



## GeminiMom

> _Originally posted by dylcon _
> *$139/night HRH "Garden View" ... Fl resident rate June 8th-11th.... *



I wanna move to Florida! Great to see others get great rates though.


----------



## sammy66

RPR August 22-26 
ENT $119 standard room and APH $195 club room.


----------



## hightown

Just booked HRH 11/11 & 11/12, Std Garden View. First night Entertainment Card discount at 162 per night. Second night (a Friday) booked fan club discount at 179. Ent card would have been 192. HAd first planned to do Universal at the beginning of our trip 11/6 & 7 but no discounts those dates at all.

I'm kind of suprised that Ent. rates during Aug are better as would think that would be high season.

Do they change the rates periodically? Should I be phoning occasionally to check the current ENT and FAN rates?

Sharon


----------



## KittyCat

Hightown,
  Yes, you should check and see about rate changes.
    I did this and saved $15.00. Although it wasn't
   that much, it was at least enough for a Martini
   or two, Hee-Hee. There are some people that have
    saved quite a bit, by checking back on their rate.


----------



## Motherfletcher

PBH Club June 21-23 at $129 per night!  Peak Season!
How?  APH for first night and second night is free with the Loews First "Third Times a Charm" promo.
And they told me I went Platinum!


----------



## KittyCat

Motherfletcher,
   If an award was given to the "Best Rate" for season ,hotel,
   and room....... You Would Win!!!!!
   That's  a Super Deal!!!!


----------



## JohnTigger'sMom

Motherfletcher,

Did you have to have a previous stay to use this promo?  We are staying for 4 nights during the same time you are.  Can we take advantage of the same promo?  What number did you call?  Thanks!!!!


----------



## Motherfletcher

JohnTiggersMom-
You have to have 2 stays before June 30.  Then your free night has to be used with another paid night before Sept.  The rules are on the Loews First website.  I happened to check the site trying to find out if I was blue or gold and followed the "3rd times a charm" pop-up and registered.
 When school got out and the Mummy opened we stayed at RPR.  At the time I was disgusted that because of availibility we couldn't get 2 nights together but it worked out well that we got one on-site, one off and one back on.  That gave us the 2 qualifying nights.  Plus we got the welcome gift twice and got to experience two very nice (one a lot nicer than the other) park view standard rooms on the 7th floor at the APH $119 rate.  In addition we had 4 days with the FOTL keys instead of 3.  Since it was just me and the kids we don't mind room/hotel or pool hopping.
A week after our stays we rec'd an email with a code and called 1-800-LOEWS-11 for ressies.
I think I lucked out in a couple ways like qualifying stays or the paid 2nd night aren't supposed to be APH rate.

KittyCat-
It is the best rate I've ever had.  It even beats the old $99 RPR rates!
And the winner of the 2004 Best Deal is...:thewave:


----------



## MommaluvsDis

Booked thru Hotel Kingdom for $219 Standard view RPR for July 26 & 27.  Called the 888 # for the E Card today got a lower rate of $193! At first I was told they had no more at the E card rate but then, Low and behold, I not only was offered the standard rate, but a water view if I wanted it!  It'll only cost me the $10 cancellation fee!  Did I do good?


Forgot to say that rate is for 4 adults, and 1 child.


----------



## macca_uk

Entertainment Rate HRH Pool view 25/10 $175


----------



## CTrumble

June 30-July 4 (4 nights)
Currently have reservations for $219 with Stay4PlayFree for RPH.  Can pay $100 more for club....

Blackout dates apply July 3rd and 4th, so can't get the 2parkPower Annual Pass like we did last time.....for our stay this time we would likely get the 5for2 day passes if they were not included in our room.

Can get $164 FAN rate...but not worth it because we'd have to buy two passes.

APH rate was $197

AAA was $197.10.  

Entertainment rate wasn't available when I called, but I don't see how the STay4PlayFree rate can be beat for our dates anyway.

Here is how I rationalize this package (surprises me that a package is a better deal).....Passes would run us about $200...so, the room is CHEAP (even with taxes and car parking.)


----------



## MrsMud

CTrumble:
Granted it's not a huge difference, but the way I see it you would still come out cheaper with the FAN rate.  The room (with tickets included) is costing you $220 + tax (don't remember what the FL tax rate is) MORE than FAN rate room only.  Two bonus passes will cost you $190 + tax, so you are still approx. $30 ahead with the FAN rate.  I don't think packages are ever really cheaper, when you add it all up.  Either way, it is worth it and you'll have a great time!


----------



## tolhousema

My ressies at RPH on11/24/04 until11/29/04 water view 2 queens  $239.00.

This is the week of Thanksgiving.

Hard rock, and pbh-$289 standard rooms for the same dates.

Going to Royal p hotel never stayed there before, this will be the first time.


----------



## macraven

i used the ent. card rate and for october it beats the fan rate the dates i will be there.

then i went to mousesavers.com and clidked on the other theme parks menu on the left to get to universal orlando.

there is (right below the yellow pricing box) a paragraph for a $5 discount for the 2 park, 5 consecutive days pass.
$89.xx and you get a special coupon booklet with excellent discounts.
i ordered mine by express $11 as i didn't want to wait and pick it up at the guest services at the park. the bookelt that is.
wanted to plan which i would use and give the rest away as they expire 12/31
try calling back to see if there are any cancellations for the ent rate or the one of your discount chosing.  you might be able to pick up one of the rooms you were trying to get a discount for.
good luck,
raven


----------



## macraven

i used the ent. card rate and for october it beats the fan rate the dates i will be there.

then i went to mousesavers.com and clidked on the other theme parks menu on the left to get to universal orlando.

there is (right below the yellow pricing box) a paragraph for a $5 discount for the 2 park, 5 consecutive days pass.
$89.xx and you get a special coupon booklet with excellent discounts.
i ordered mine by express $11 as i didn't want to wait and pick it up at the guest services at the park. the bookelt that is.
wanted to plan which i would use and give the rest away as they expire 12/31
try calling back to see if there are any cancellations for the ent rate or the one of your discount chosing.  you might be able to pick up one of the rooms you were trying to get a discount for.
good luck,
raven


----------



## tolhousema

> _Originally posted by tolhousema _
> *My ressies at RPH on11/24/04 until11/29/04 water view 2 queens  $239.00.
> 
> This is the week of Thanksgiving.
> 
> Hard rock, and pbh-$289 standard rooms for the same dates.
> 
> Going to Royal p hotel never stayed there before, this will be the first time. *


      Thanks to AAA i changed above ressies to $162 a night royal pacific...aaaahh much better!   It doesnt hurt to keep checking for lowered rates before your cancellation dates.


----------



## WebmasterBarry

Booked the RPH from 10/15 to 10/18 for $129/night at an AP rate


----------



## karin037

Originally booked:
Oct 28 - Nov 2, RPR Club level, $209 APH

Switched to:
Oct 28 - Nov 2, RPR Standard, $129 APH

My kids helped me to make the decision.  I've always wanted to stay at Club level.  I'm saving about $450 (after taxes) by switching to a standard room.  That will buy plenty of snacks, beverages, etc.  

I really looking forward to HHN!!


----------



## rlduvall

I just got RPR for September 27 - 29 for 119.00 per night, entertainment rate.  I think that's pretty dang good nowadays, lol.


----------



## sn00zn

I've added a few rooms (as we keep adding family members to the trip!) so here's my latest update.

RPR standard AP Nov 19-27: $129
RPR standard AP Nov 23-28: $129
2 RPR standard Ent. Nov 23-28: $144 first 3 days, $168 last 2 days each

The AAA rate was $166 entire stay, so Ent turned out better.

snoozn


----------



## HELPDESKGUY

I'm a newbie first timer to US and to this board. 

8/14 - 8/19 Changed to a Delux from a Club Used Ent card
$259.20 first night 
$170.00 for the next 4 nights



I purchased my tickets online at $193.60 for 2 ppl for 5 days.

I'm flying first Class Using my AA miles.

I figured i'd spend the money on the room. Since my tickets were free. 

Everyone was a big help in talking me out of a Club. I figured w/ kids or larger party it would be a good idea but it is just the two of us.


----------



## tinkerb

what is the entertainment rate?


----------



## Motherfletcher

Helpdeskguy-
Welcome to the Boards!  You will have to read some of these threads to get up to speed before your trip.  
You are going at the beginning of value season.  School starts the 16th so the parks should be uncrowded.
I have stayed at PBH a few times with the most recent being in Club.  I was not that impressed with the club's offerings and think I could do better spending the extra money for my own snacks, sodas, breakfast, etc.
I was more impressed with the Bay View room than the Deluxe.
If there is only 2 of you this would be the route that I would go.

Buy a Preferred Annual Pass through AAA= $176 + 1- 5 for 2 @ 97.  Bay View king room at $202 1st night and $188 the next 4 at APH rate.  That makes $1227 for room and tickets.  Spend the $300 on dinners or a spa treatment.

Be sure to sign up for Loews First.  Visit the spa. With Club or Loews First you have access to the fitness ctr. which has a romantic co-ed whirlpool ( go early).  PBH is a nice peaceful place enjoy their pools.

If you have never been to Disney I would recommend Magic Kingdom on a weekday.  Even though it is slow time you will need a touring plan there.  Theres a book Hassle-free Disney? or something close.

Have fun!


----------



## mouseRD

Here's my take on the situation.  As Motherfletcher suggested, I would go for the annual pass to save $ on your room.  Then, as far as Disney parks, I would have to say Epcot is our favorite & is most adult oriented.  My husband & I (just the two of us) also love Magic Kingdom & MGM.  Here is an idea.  If you stayed at the Portifino 8/14-8/18; check out the morning of 8/18 & drive, taxi,  or shuttle over to Disney; then check into a WDW resort which have great discounts at this time (check out mousesavers.com).  If the room isn't ready, they will hold your luggage & you can go to the parks.  Then, since you are staying at a Disney resort, you can purchase a 1 night 2 day Ultimate Park Hopper pass.  This would enable you to park hop & visit more than 1 park.  Since you'd be visiting in the middle of the week, it may not be quite as crowded as a weekend.  You could do Magic Kingdom one day, check out the next day & have them hold your luggage & do Epcot/MGM the next day or however you want to do it.  You could also decide to split your trip 3 nights at PBH & 2 nights at a Disney resort.  Just a thought.  Sorry so lengthy!


----------



## mickman1962

Due to health reasons of my MIL I will be cancelling 2 rooms at the RPR August 20-27 ENT rate of 119 week 152 weekend. I figured if anyone still needs a good room rate I'll be cancelling the reservations at about 3:00p eastern. maybe next year.


----------



## bjakmom

> Due to health reasons of my MIL I will be cancelling 2 rooms at the RPR August 20-27 ENT rate of 119 week 152 weekend. I figured if anyone still needs a good room rate I'll be cancelling the reservations at about 3:00p eastern. maybe next year.




  - how kind of you to post - sending a little pixie dust !


----------



## hftmrock

RPR August 23rd - August 28th

$105 per night

these rates were online at the universal site a few months ago. a week later it was off.


----------



## MisterBubbles

We are planning a trip to RPR for Dec 26-31 2004. Does anyone know if there is any chance of getting an APH rate for that time? THey are offering a AAA rate of $215 a night and wonder if there is a better deal out there. Thanks!


----------



## MrsMud

You won't know unless you ask. Call 1-800-BEA- STAR and ask for the best discount available (Entertainment, APH, AAA, FAN).  You are going at peak season, so the base rate will be at its highest.  Also the discount rates go fast for the most popular dates.  Even so, you might get lucky.  I was able to get the Entertainment rate for HRH only 2 weeks in advance in May.  Good luck!


----------



## tricia451

I just booked 4 nights @ Portofino two days ago for August 15th - 19th and was pleased to get EC rate of $155 per night!  I thought for sure with booking at the 'last minute' I wouldn't have a prayer of getting a discount!  Tried to add 4 more days (before those dates) yesterday, and I could only get next room up for $209 per night, so declined for now.  

Pat


----------



## essmom

I know this board is for Universal but does anyone know of anyway to get discounts for WDW resorts. There 's probably no such thing. I got a great rate on hotel kingdom for HRH this past spring break for $151.20 and my sister is planning to go to WDW for MLK w/end-w-horrible w/end and expensive resort. Thanks!


----------



## mouseRD

What is EC rate?  I would like to see if it is available for my dates in September.


----------



## tricia451

EC = Entertainment Card

Pat


----------



## Robinette

> _Originally posted by essmom _
> *I know this board is for Universal but does anyone know of anyway to get discounts for WDW resorts.*



Try Mousesavers  and Disney Resorts


----------



## Loudbmw

Try:

www.mousesavers.com/disneyresorts.html

for Disney discounts

Lou


----------



## cdpa4d

Does anyone know when 2005 ET or APH rates will be released.  I am looking for April 23rd, 24th, and 25th.  Am I enquiring too soon??
ADP


----------



## MizzPrincezz

RPR  26-28th September  $141 per night (including additional $25 for an extra adult)  entertainment rate.

GREAT rate I think  :thewave: 

Karon


----------



## macraven

> _Originally posted by cdpa4d _
> *Does anyone know when 2005 ET or APH rates will be released.  I am looking for April 23rd, 24th, and 25th.  Am I enquiring too soon??
> ADP   *




i get mine automatically.  i gave my cc and they mail them each year without shipping charges. 
i received my renewal postcard on monday and it stated if i wanted to discontinue my yearly ent book to call now as the books will be sent out very soon.
hth

i can check it out for you when i receive mine.


----------



## Orlando_Addict

> _Originally posted by cdpa4d _
> *Does anyone know when 2005 ET or APH rates will be released.  I am looking for April 23rd, 24th, and 25th.  Am I enquiring too soon??
> ADP   *



I am also planning a trip for that week and was told that neither AP or AAA rates are out yet .

FYI  You may already know this but just in case: 
Grad Bash April 22-23, 2005 
Universal's Grad Bash 2005! For TWO nights in April, Universal's Islands of Adventure theme park is being set aside just for graduating high school seniors to experience intense thrills, extreme excitement and unforgettable fun. Get your friends together and create memories they'll be talking about at every class reunion. .


----------



## macraven

just reread my postcard from entertainment book.  it said my book has been reserved and will be shipped very soon.  if i want to cancel my ongoing renewal, i should call immediately before shipping.


this is the number i was told to call 1 888 231 SAVE.
if you need to know the date the reserved books are being mailed out, why don't you try that above number.

pm me later this month to see if i have received my ent book yet and if i have, i will check out the 411 you need.


----------



## IMGONNABE40!

PBH Deluxe room 10/22-10/25 for $216/nt AP rate.  Is this a good rate?  It is a weekend during HHN.


----------



## Mainebound

March 7-10, 2004 $160 plus tax, standard room HRH (purchased in November 2003 via Hotel Kingdom)


----------



## lovetheparks

Oct 22nd $129 RPR for HHN 14 (AP rate)


----------



## Disbug

(Sun- Wed) 19-22 December, 2004: Queen Club Level Room HRH $216 APH Rate! Woo HOO!


*Note: With tax it's $240.84 per night.


----------



## macraven

i received my entertainment book on tuesday sept 7 and the universal hotels are listed in the book in the half price hotel section.


----------



## Sable

I have an entertainment book from last year and none of the Universal resorts or the Loews hotels are listed in mine. But I live in PA, and I thought maybe since the books are a regional thing, only certain ones contain the Universal Resorts discounts. So I was wondering, what entertainment books are you buying (i.e. from what region) in order to get the hotel discounts?

Thanks very much!


----------



## macraven

sable, my book is one of the chicago books and it was n there last year and in this years edition also.

look at the half price hotel section,  this is before the hotel listings at the end of the book where it is divided up by state and city.

in half day, look for universal
all three are listed there as universal hard rock hotel, universal portifina bay, universal royal pacific.  when i first started getting the entertainment book, i would look in the wrong area and get angry over it.  then i realized the universal hotels are not listed by region in the back of the book but under the travel section of "hotels at half price area."

check there and see if you find it.  pm me if you have any questions.


----------



## twistedmickey

Are the hotels all booked for October?  It seems every weekend is booked.  I was wanting to go to HHN and stay onsite.  What should I do???? Any suggestions?  Thanks.


----------



## macraven

> _Originally posted by twistedmickey _
> *Are the hotels all booked for October?  It seems every weekend is booked.  I was wanting to go to HHN and stay onsite.  What should I do???? Any suggestions?  Thanks.  *




are you saying that all three hotels for each weekend in october is at full capacity right now???

if that what they told you when you called to make a ressie?
that is horrible, i have three friends that decided yesterday to go to hhn and stay on site at hrh.  i have no idea what they are going to do now.


----------



## mbmcclurkan

november 24-28.  royal pacific club level room for $239 per night


----------



## Motherfletcher

RPR  Nov. 27th 2 queens garden view $157 Fan Club
FYI- Fan Club was better than APH@189 & EC@168.

HRH  Dec.21st-23rd  2 queens garden $149 Florida Resident
FYI-  Could have booked King Ste. for $219 w/ Plat. 

I called 1-888-837-2273.


----------



## mbmcclurkan

what is fan club and the other booking place you mentioned.  im clueless about this .  i got this rate from royal pacific or universal booking, i cant remember which one i was takling to after being transferred 3 times.


thanks tammy


----------



## Motherfletcher

http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=30

This thread explains the Fan Club.
APH is Annual Passholder rate.
EC is Entertainment Card.
Plat. is Loew's Platinum status for frequent visitors.
I've stayed Club too, but I figure I can buy quite a bit of food and sodas on my own for the $82/day difference.


----------



## Sable

Just wondered if any of the discounted rates are available yet for March. I am hoping to take my kids for spring break in late March, which is usually an expensive time of year. I can't  afford to stay on site if the rates are $250 + a night. Last year I was able to get $187/nt at HRH. But so far my efforts to book in advance are only showing me the higher rates despite what codes I try to use. Does anyone know from past experience if rates for Spring Break ever come down in the fall or early winter?

Thanks!

P.S. I checked my Ent. book and it does not list the Universal on site hotels under the 1/2 price area. must be only certain regions where the book is published.


----------



## themepark

Just booked a standard room at RPR for December 26-29 for $215.10 (AAA rate).  There were no other discount rates available.  We were upgraded to a King Suite with our Loews Platinum.  The reservationist also said we will be offered a Club room at no extra cost if they are available upon arrival.


----------



## SuzannaR

PBH 10/28-10/31 $219/$239 Florida resident rate for Bay view room


----------



## GVBELL

I just booked a waterview room at Royal Pacific for December 22-28, 2004 thru Quickbook:

     12/22-25  $157    
     12/25-28  $202

I didn't think that was too horrible for xmas and last minute.


----------



## bjakmom

> I just booked a waterview room at Royal Pacific for December 22-28, 2004 thru Quickbook:



Wow, not bad at all !!!! - have a wonderful holiday !!

PS:  Welcome to the DIS !


----------

